# So I bought my first Gaggia Classic.......



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I really don't know an awful lot about these machines, so I'm going to be doing lots of reading up today. In the meantime, can anyone recommend some obvious health checks to do when the machine arrives? I've taken a punt on ebay and picked up a 2003 model for what seemed like a reasonable price, but I guess I won't know if it's reasonable until I see what turns up at my door........the description didn't give an awful lot away!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Descale the boiler using something like Puly Caf. If you are in a hard water area, don't use tap water - using something like Volvic to make your espresso. Might be a good idea to remove the shower screen under the brew head. Be careful though, it's easy to strip the Philips screw head and you will need a stubby Philips screw driver. When replacing the screen, be careful not to overtighten the screws - nip tight is sufficient.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for that. I did read somewhere that using bottled mineral water was best. I live in Bucks which I believe is one of the worst bits of the country for hard water.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Definately use volvic or esential waitrose lockhills water. Unfortunately Bucks water suffers from passing through the same chalk bed as london (you can see the end of it at dover!) so will scale up your boiler quite quickly.

It's probably worth getting a service kit too.

What grinder are you pairing the classic with?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

All the above is good information, also check the group seal (surrounding the screen) it should be firm not rock hard. Also worth removing the dispersion block (aluminium disc behind the screen) attached with two allen screws (5 mm key), give it a good scrub in soapy water.

With the disk out it is easier to remove the group seal, always worth removing to check.

The screw holding the screen is a philip's Pozi tips damage the recess by camming out.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, all this is very helpful!

As for the grinder, I'm using a feldgrind. Not ideal to be hand grinding I guess, but that's my situation for now!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hexagram said:


> Thanks guys, all this is very helpful!
> 
> As for the grinder, I'm using a feldgrind. Not ideal to be hand grinding I guess, but that's my situation for now!


Nothing wrong with hand grinding for espresso if you can handle it. Just be thankfull the feldgrind has steel burrs & not ceramic.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Nothing wrong with hand grinding for espresso if you can handle it. Just be thankfull the feldgrind has steel burrs & not ceramic.


It's been no problem at all hand grinding when brewing using v60 or aeropress, so although I am anticipating using a significantly finer grind, it can't be that much worse grinding for an espresso shot, right?

So excited for my machine to show up now! I'm just hoping it's in perfect working order as described and it doesn't need any immediate repair work.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

One tip - don't over-tighten the steam knob on the side, just barely close it. If you keep screwing it tight it can end up dripping.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> One tip - don't over-tighten the steam knob on the side, just barely close it. If you keep screwing it tight it can end up dripping.


Don't you worry, I'll treat it like a lady.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Classic is very capable machine and in hands of a person who knows what to do will produce shots equal to $$$$ machines. Practice, experiment, learn, go bottomless.

BR


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess this is all going to be part of the fun......this is very much the start of a journey for me. I've never pulled a shot of espresso before, so I really am starting pretty much at square one. I have been making exclusively aeropress and v60 at home for a couple of years now, but I do at least know how a good espresso should taste. I'm probably going to utterly ruin a huge pile of beans trying to get there, I'm probably going to drive my wife mad by neglecting our 2 month old son while I obsess for the next week and, fingers crossed, I will be bouncing off the walls after drinking a ton of delicious espresso!


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I really went about buying this the wrong way. I put a bid in and forgot about it and never asked any questions so I've started asking the questions having already won and paid for it! Anyway, I have just found out today that all the current owner has done in the time he's owned the machine is "clean a blocked shower plate". No mention of descaling, servicing or any parts being replaced.

Have already been in touch with the chap who services these machines whose details I found on this very forum, but I am now anticipating a servicing bill which may mean it would have been cheaper to buy a new one!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Get some tools and get stuck in!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

They're easy enough to work on yourself. Plenty of youtube tutorials out there & knowlegable folk to help if you get stuck.

Just make sure you take lots of photos & label the wires so uou don't het them mixed up.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I've been in touch with Mark who services these machines, he's been massively helpful and is going to nurse me through the whole process of getting this thing in tip top shape.

Need to start exploring beans now! I generally get lighter roast stuff from The Barn which is more geared to filter.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Descale the boiler using something like Puly Caf. If you are in a hard water area, don't use tap water - using something like Volvic to make your espresso. Might be a good idea to remove the shower screen under the brew head. Be careful though, it's easy to strip the Philips screw head and you will need a stubby Philips screw driver. When replacing the screen, be careful not to overtighten the screws - nip tight is sufficient.


Pully Caff is not a descaler and it's not recommended for aluminium parts. I really don't know why people engage in "friendly" advice" without taking into account the particulars of espresso machines and cleaning products.

The first thing every pre-2015 Classic/Baby owner should do is buy a brass dispersion plate which improves thermal stability and allows one to use a backflush detergent like Pully Caff.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dev said:


> Pully Caff is not a descaler and it's not recommended for aluminium parts. I really don't know why people engage in "friendly" advice" without taking into account the particulars of espresso machines and cleaning products.


Some more friendly advice.

"This (Puly Caff) new liquid descaler has been designed so you can safely descale domestic and small coffee brewers without the worry that there will be any damage to the internal workings of your machine. This product is safe to use with all plastics, silicone and *aluminium* as well as more traditional materials found in larger machines. It is packaged in easy to open one-shot dispensers with the correct amount to descale on small machine per dose. As with all the Puly products, it has been extensively tested and is the best solution available on the market today".

Pop over to Bella Barista for more info  *here*


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Puly Caff and Puly Descaler are not the same product.

Puly Caff is backflush detergent and here's what the actual producer says:



> 10.5 MATERIALI INCOMPATIBILIEvitare il contatto con aria umida, acidi forti, alluminio fine


I think Italian is pretty easy to understand.

http://www.asachimici.com/system/files_force/allegati/pulycaff_NSF_polvere%2Btabs_IT_20150403_0.pdf?download=1

Puly Descaler is a liquid descaler.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I've finally got my hands on it after being away for a week in Amsterdam. I've got some Puly descaler and I've run it through this morning. It doesn't look like there is any kind of blockage, but it does seem to be quite dirty. I'm collecting a lot of dirty water which I guess is flushing out old bits of coffee.

Just waiting on the arrival of a tamper now. The suspense is killing me!!

Dont suppose anyone is using a feldgrind with one of these and can recommend a setting? I'm thinking somewhere around 1.0?


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

So this morning I decided to properly get stuck into cleaning it. The shower plate is so dirty that it's completely fused and I cannot get it off at all. I've just sent a rather grumpy message to the seller who was actually quite dishonest in his description. I've got no idea how to proceed at this point. It's beyond my capability to fix, so do I send it to be serviced? I think the likelihood is that it's going to need so much attention that I'd be able to buy another machine for less.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Give paypal a crack for some money back to cover cost, or send it back. Then next time buy through the forum!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hexagram said:


> So this morning I decided to properly get stuck into cleaning it. The shower plate is so dirty that it's completely fused and I cannot get it off at all. I've just sent a rather grumpy message to the seller who was actually quite dishonest in his description. I've got no idea how to proceed at this point. It's beyond my capability to fix, so do I send it to be serviced? I think the likelihood is that it's going to need so much attention that I'd be able to buy another machine for less.


I had that with my tebe. I ended up destroying the shower screen so I could get to the dispersion plate of bolts & replaced that too.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would send it back if the description was dishonest. You can open a dispute with PayPal and the first thing you do is attempt to resolve the issue with the seller - so if he is prepared to offer you a significant amount of money back to cover your cost of repair then this can be the resolution. If you cant resolve it you can send it back and get the original purchase price and postage cost refunded. You may well have to pay for return postage, although PP do a 'return postage on us' thing - you have to activate this before opening a dispute.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I spent most of the morning going back and forth with the seller who really didn't do a great job of arguing his case. Towards the end of the discussion he stated that he wanted certain pictures or he wouldn't even entertain giving me a refund, when I'd already sent exactly what he'd asked for half an hour previous. We both agreed we were happy to let eBay adjudicate, then 5 minutes later I got an email stating that a return had been accepted and a refund processed.

So it turns out I don't yet have my first Gaggia Classic, but I do have a lesson learned in where you buy one from.......good chance I will be buying one here!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Good news.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Good to hear, he was clearly just trying to flog it to someone who didn't know any better.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I dare say he's going to try and do exactly the same again as soon as he gets it back from me. Sad really.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

He should lose out on the postage and listing fees, which will hopefully give him pause for thought if he seems to be lacking the conscience that would stop most people selling it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There are some nice beginner machines on the listings at the moment including several classics, a tebe which is basically a classic in different clothes (have one myself so may be a little biasd ) & even a silvia with an auber PID depending on your budget.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> There are some nice beginner machines on the listings at the moment including several classics, a tebe which is basically a classic in different clothes (have one myself so may be a little biasd ) & even a silvia with an auber PID depending on your budget.


Just in the process of establishing exactly what my budget is. It's a delicate balancing act, my wife is on maternity leave as we now have a 2 month old son, so any frivolous purchases are met with real disdain


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Having a 2 month old son sounds like a very good excuse for needing more coffee if you ask me, and if you going to have to drink more coffee it may as well be high quality


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Pretty much the way I look at it too









As it happens I have just bought one from Mark of gaggiamanualservice fame. He isn't around until after the bank holiday, so I have a little wait but I guess it's worth it to have something I can trust is going to be in good shape.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Shame when that happens. I've seen some disgusting Gaggia's over the last few years. Fortunately they are good machines as stated many times on this thread, and, once you've got your hands dirty and know it inside out, it will look after you for many years







Also, i've seen that you were after a naked portafilter that i'm selling. I would happily do you a deal on the Gaggia Tebe that i'm also selling, should you be up for that.


----------



## chopho (Sep 5, 2018)

i am also looking to get one! but I have an aergrind grinder. I hope its fine


----------



## SpringDrip (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm on my seconds Classic and it's great. Definitely improves the more shots are pulled in a day though.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Loving mine. Found it didn't take me long to get some real good shots out of the Gidey I ordered from Django Coffee and even though my milk skills still suck, I'm still able to make better lattes than the filth my wife buys day after day from Costa. The money I have already saved is now going on an IMS precision screen and basket. Happy days!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hexagram said:


> Pretty much the way I look at it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has been popping in to the forums for quite a long time, and I imagine he knows the machines inside out. It should be in a lot better nick than your first one!


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Dylan said:


> He has been popping in to the forums for quite a long time, and I imagine he knows the machines inside out. It should be in a lot better nick than your first one!


The machine I got from Mark was in fantastic nick and works a charm







he was so helpful, couldn't recommend him enough!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hexagram said:


> The machine I got from Mark was in fantastic nick and works a charm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's an ex-gaggia engineer so when he say's a machine has been serviced, you know it's been done properly.


----------

